# New BlueVM Design



## BlueVM (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello,

I figured I'd share our new design with the community. It's not perfect (It hates IE) (It's pretty image heavy) (The HTML isn't fantastic) (We don't have any stock XD) but it's ours and I quite like it... That said I'd love some spelling correctors to beat me upside the head and hammer that out as well as any minor suggestions for improving usability/css/js/etc...

*View it live: Click Here*


----------



## peppr (Jun 9, 2013)

More secret coupons.. like the faq one


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 9, 2013)

That took you all of a minute to find? Geez need to hide these better.


----------



## Leyton (Jun 9, 2013)

I was going to say that it looks like your FAQ page doesn't match the rest of the site (with regard to the end of the content, the push to bottom, and then the start of the footer:



But now I'm not sure if its something to do with a hidden coupon 

[edit] ... and the about page:



Versus the contact page:



(Google Chrome/Win7)


----------



## Ishaq (Jun 9, 2013)

How do you guys like the client area? if you're not a customer:


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd say a bit to many gradients on everything. change the background to more of a netrual colour and let everything happen ontop of it. Not all blue.

Will look alot more professional. Greyish/white on blue would look sexy


----------



## Mun (Jun 9, 2013)

Ishaq said:


> How do you guys like the client area? if you're not a customer:



ERR MY GERD UNPAID INVOICE.


----------



## bbb (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

Ishaq said:


> How do you guys like the client area? if you're not a customer:


Kinda ugly actually.


----------



## rsk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hhaha! Dont pound him to the ground guys, be nice!


----------



## jarland (Jun 9, 2013)

I like it. I mean I can pick it apart all day, but let's be honest I'm one of those people who is so much of a perfectionist that I can't even do anything that I consider close to perfect.

What I really take away from it is that it's not only unique, but you have to face it. You can't just browse past it like a newspaper article that doesn't interest you. It's in your face and it demands a second look. Even more important than a website being attractive is that the viewer be compelled to absorb your presentation. I think that this is a bit genius in that way.

So well done.


----------



## Aesthemic (Jun 9, 2013)

Overall I like the design, but there are certain aspects of the design which shout "generic photoshop effect" to me. It reminds me of those themes that one would see back in 2002 to 2003, but with some more modern flair to it. I don't think it takes too much away from it though; it is still a pretty beautiful website.

The layout of the site was definitely well thought out.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 9, 2013)

I may not be a designer, but I do know the scope of what I'm trying to accomplish. I'd say its a lot more unique than a lot of designs out there (a TON of hosts use the WHMCS design or something close to it) and frankly only 3 things matter on a website like this:

Is the text readable from the background (should be yes)?

Is the background neon green/hot pink (Should be no)?

Do you have to use the bottom scroll bar to access content that is important (should be no)?

Anything beyond that is purely in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll say this for it: it's better than the old one. I've seen better, and I've seen worse. I agree with *@*:



Reece said:


> I'd say a bit too many gradients on everything. Change the background to more of a neutral color and let everything happen on top of it. Not all blue.
> 
> Will look a lot more professional. Greyish/white on blue would look sexy


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

I think it is a good redressing of the site.

Homepage slider is cool.

Some of the feature package prices are simply, insane 

I'd keep plugging along with what you have, like just have done.

Client area screencap looks pretty good.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 10, 2013)

So, this is what the top bit of the page (since IE8 doesn't quite work with the whole CSS thing) looks like in IE8 (at least, according to Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview 4):


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the design. Blue is a difficult color to handle. It is hard to find a second color to highlight things.

In my opinion three things should change:


The top navigation (home, dedicated, ...) does not highlight the current selection. The blue bars (top/down) are always set to "home".

class="selected"

Should be set to the current page.
 

The cart itself does have a bad background color. Too flashy. The "#37A7E6" should be changed to something like "#3099FF" or "#3790E9".
And please no plinking on the stepsbar.
Page looks as it should on Firefox and Chrome.

Good job!


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

Personally I think this header is better:


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 10, 2013)

Idk about the new design, but I didn't much like the old one either. To me it just seems so overpowering color wise that it's a huge turnoff. Feels a bit tacky to me. But that' just my personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## bbb (Jun 10, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Idk about the new design, but I didn't much like the old one either. To me it just seems so overpowering color wise that it's a huge turnoff. Feels a bit tacky to me. But that' just my personal opinion on the matter.


Agreed. In case my nonsense comment above didn't make it clear, I don't like it at all. It also doesn't display properly in Firefox for me.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 10, 2013)

@bbb Try clearing your cache, if you haven't already. We had a few minor issues with it displaying in Chrome at first (due to it having a script referenced from a non-HTTPS location) but now the only browsers it has issues in are IE6, IE7 and IE8. Also in IE9 and IE10 with Compatibility Mode on.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 10, 2013)

It is rather...blue. I guess I see where you're trying to go with this but I definitely think it needs to be toned down a bit in terms of colours. May I ask who designed it?


----------



## libro22 (Jun 11, 2013)

ah let's see.. it's too blueyyyy  i have no problem with that except that it's too much, i think.

the shadows and outglows are too dark. you may also want to lessen the borders.

the boxes in the frontpage, uhm.. i think straight lines would be better?

also, font choice, not a fan at the moment.

i like the background though


----------



## lv-matt (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello,

I will be honest I have never really liked your old or this design, as others say it just looks a bit tacky and outdated. Mind you I think that about our current site, I can't stand it.

Ultimately if your design works for you then it works for you.


----------

